# Shakespeare 5225xp 8' silver galaxy



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

I was interested in this antenna and looking at them in April at amazon. The price in April was 165 dollars. The price for this antenna now jump to 351 dollars. Am i looking at this right or am I missing something ??. Thanks Tim


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Boaterbarn has them for $143...
http://www.boaterbarn.com/shakespeare_5225_xp_8_vhf_1195_prd1.htm

they show the 5225XT for $111...
http://www.boaterbarn.com/shakespeare_5225_xt_8_vhf_42862_prd1.htm

HTH


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the xp has been discontinued but there is still a few around. the xt is a good alternative. not as good as the xp but still a nice antenna.
sherman


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

I just bought an XT today at Cabelas for $129.99.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the xt is 109.73 with free shipping on ebay right now.
sherman


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh sure now you tell me.Thats ok though,I had a $20 coupon so I got it for $109


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

erie mako said:


> Boaterbarn has them for $143...
> http://www.boaterbarn.com/shakespeare_5225_xp_8_vhf_1195_prd1.htm
> 
> they show the 5225XT for $111...
> ...


I did check with Boaterbarn and the XP antena is no longer available. thanks for the info.


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> I think the xp has been discontinued but there is still a few around. the xt is a good alternative. not as good as the xp but still a nice antenna.
> sherman


It seems like most discontinued items go down in price. In this case it appears the price more than doubled. The xp must be a good antena. Thanks sherman


----------

